# La Marzocco & La Spaziale Espresso Offers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are delighted to bring you EXCLUSIVE offers on both La Marzocco and La Spaziale espresso machines packages.

Get in touch for a QUOTE

email: [email protected]


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great packaged offers on La Marzocco and La Spaziale machines.

We have hand picked the following models:

La Marzocco GB5 2 Group Auto

La Marzocco GB5 3 Group Auto

La Marzocco Linea 2 Group Auto

La Marzocco Linea 3 Group Auto

La Spaziale S5 2 Group Auto

La Spaziale S5 3 Group Auto

La Spaziale S40 2 Group Auto

Paired with either:

Mazzer Robur On demand

Mazzer Kony On demand

Mahlkonig K30 Air

FREE:

* Barista Kit

* Cleaning Materials

* 3Kgs Speciality beans

* Tamper

* 2 x front end service

* Installation + training


----------

